# Allianz in Spaceinvasion Welt 5 Wer macht mit?



## Eiswolf93 (7. November 2008)

Hi an alle,

Da vor kurzem das neue Uni(5) aufgemacht hat, wollte ich fragen, ob ein paar Leute sich mit mir zur PCGHX-Allianz zusammentun.

Wenn das klappt können ein paar leute die seite gestalten und wir hätte sofort ein Allianz-Forum.

Wir brauchen erst ein paar Leute, sonst macht das keinen sinn!

Ich mach hier solang eine liste und wenn ungefähr 5 oder mehr leute da sind entscheiden wir, wer allianzleiter und so sind!

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Link zu Spaceinvasion


----------

